# Suicidal jumper pushed off bridge



## Hockey (May 24, 2009)

Man, you have no idea sometimes I just wish I could do this...or wish someone would do it for them



> BEIJING — Chen Fuchao, a man heavily in debt, had been contemplating suicide on a bridge in southern China for hours when a passer-by came up, shook his hand — and pushed him off the ledge.
> 
> Chen fell 26 feet (8 meters) onto a partially inflated emergency air cushion laid out by authorities and survived, suffering spine and elbow injuries, the official Xinhua News Agency said Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 24, 2009)

Lol pwnt!!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 24, 2009)

That made my day!! That is freaking awesome!!


----------



## Sasha (May 24, 2009)

Poor guy. I can't believe someone pushed him.


----------



## exodus (May 24, 2009)

Wow... Some of you guys amaze me.....


----------



## Hockey (May 24, 2009)

exodus said:


> Wow... Some of you guys amaze me.....





Wow what?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 25, 2009)

Have you guys seen the video? That old dude is <i>spry</i>. He pushed him right infront of a firefighter on a cherrypicker too. You could tell the ff was like "DUDE, WHAT THE HELL"


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 25, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Have you guys seen the video? That old dude is <i>spry</i>. He pushed him right infront of a firefighter on a cherrypicker too. You could tell the ff was like "DUDE, WHAT THE HELL"



where you find said video?


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2009)

> selfish activity


AWESOME! Thats one way to end the drama!


----------



## Scout (May 25, 2009)

Linky


I dont see the harm, he pushed him on to a bouncy cushion.

its not as if he tried to kill him.


----------



## Sasha (May 25, 2009)

Scout said:


> Linky
> 
> 
> I dont see the harm, he pushed him on to a bouncy cushion.
> ...



A half inflated bouncy coushin. Was he aware of the bouncy coushin below? He could have in fact tended to kill him. He should be charged with attempted murder.


----------



## Hockey (May 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> A half inflated bouncy coushin. Was he aware of the bouncy coushin below? He could have in fact tended to kill him. He should be charged with attempted murder.





Nah.  People are selfish when they go out in public and do all that crap.  If you really want to die, stay at home and do it.  Don't make others see you do it.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 25, 2009)

Stay at home to do it, and DO IT RIGHT.



Though the hit on the cross bar looked a bit painful.


----------



## Sasha (May 25, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Nah.  People are selfish when they go out in public and do all that crap.  If you really want to die, stay at home and do it.  Don't make others see you do it.



He was a sick man who was struggling with some problems.

That man should be charged with attempted murder.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 25, 2009)

*re*

Nowhere does it say the man was sick  This guy was DISTRAUGHT not sick.  Im going to goole this guy and how much do ou want to bet he is either tied to child labor or a sweat shot of some kind?  Good for the guy who pushed him.  Quit freaking coddling these people as it doesnt do anybody any good.


----------



## Sasha (May 25, 2009)

Corky said:


> Nowhere does it say the man was sick  This guy was DISTRAUGHT not sick.  Im going to goole this guy and how much do ou want to bet he is either tied to child labor or a sweat shot of some kind?  Good for the guy who pushed him.  Quit freaking coddling these people as it doesnt do anybody any good.



Suicidial ideations is a MENTAL ILLNESS. He was sick. Why does he have to be tied to child labor or sweat shops? Because this occured in China?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 25, 2009)

*re*

umm yeah, thats exactly the reason why im making that assumption which ill google to make sure, failed construction project is where he lost his money.  You know ill stand behind the rest i said though as im sure his materail is either made by a child or in a sweat shop as this is china were talking about.  Mental illnes my arse.  This is a guy who lost his wealth for one reason or another and couldnt stand the thought of living like his employees or the oher poor of the country.   

NO differant then the american business man who commited suicide after stealing everybodies money and losing it all.  Was he sick? no he was just a COWARD too afraid to face his acusers and to take his punishment.  instead chose the easy cowards way out and killed himself so he didnt have to face either.


----------



## Hockey (May 25, 2009)

Why do we have to be so friendly to everybody now...


----------



## Sasha (May 25, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Why do we have to be so friendly to everybody now...



We are not being friendly to everyone, we are understand that people who want to kill themselves are sick, and shouldn't be treated with such contempt.


----------



## el Murpharino (May 25, 2009)

The Chinese culture is one based heavily on their pride.  None of us can sit here and pass judgment on him saying he was or was not mentally ill.  I've been on several calls where students of Chinese decent kill themselves for getting a 'B' in a class, thinking that they have no chance of medical school after getting their Bachelors.  They think and act very impulsively.  Conversely, China doesn't offer much in the world of counselors or mental health treatment.  They have a "suck it up and deal with it" mentality.  Both ends of the situation doesn't surprise me much...in fact, it's probably par for the course.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 25, 2009)

The guy on the bridge didn't intend to kill himself, he was looking for attention.  And if he _did_ intend to kill himself, then he was doing it in the most shameless, "LOOK-AT-ME" style humanly possibly.  He deserved what happened to him.  His actions hurt how we perceive individuals with genuine mental illnesses and trivialize true suicidal ideations.  Give the man who pushed him a prize.


----------



## HotelCo (May 25, 2009)

Was the guy who pushed him ever charged with attempted murder?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 25, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Was the guy who pushed him ever charged with attempted murder?



It's China... they have roving death vans...


----------



## HotelCo (May 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> It's China... they have roving death vans...



Eh, good point.


----------



## Hockey (May 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuA4axv2V60


----------



## nomofica (May 26, 2009)

After reading "spinal injury" and then watching how the firefighters lifted the individual up made me cringe...:wacko:


----------



## Shell62 (May 26, 2009)

Looks like they were so anxious to grab him that they pulled him off of that cushion like it was a burning building...  

Whether or not that pusher was justified in his actions, maybe at least the would-be-jumper will finally have a wake up call and stop the suicide attempts... and he's obviously not so good at it anyway, so I'm sure failing 12 times doesn't help his self esteem.


----------



## adlx21 (May 26, 2009)

they got a video of this on liveleak.. lol!


----------



## AthensTech09 (May 26, 2009)

I have never considered suicide, seriously.


----------



## nomofica (May 27, 2009)

AthensTech09 said:


> I have never considered suicide, seriously.


 
Seriously haven't considered it?
Or haven't seriously considered it?


----------



## MedicSetla (Jun 3, 2009)

*What a relief*

At least he did what most wanted to do...


----------

